# Con trai quan trọng nhất thứ gì



## Ái My (17 Tháng một 2019)

Cuối tuần, cậu con trai hỏi xin bố 200 nghìn đồng. 
- Con trai à, chẳng lẽ con không tìm được điều gì quan trọng với cuộc đời mình hơn tiền bạc sao? 
Cậu con trai thở dài: 
- Con tìm được rồi! Nhưng mà nếu không có tiền đi xem phim, uống trà sữa thì điều quan trọng của con sẽ giận dỗi đó! - !?! 

Trích nguồn: do18.top


----------



## DươngQN (9 Tháng bảy 2019)

Ái My đã viết:


> Cuối tuần, cậu con trai hỏi xin bố 200 nghìn đồng.
> - Con trai à, chẳng lẽ con không tìm được điều gì quan trọng với cuộc đời mình hơn tiền bạc sao?
> Cậu con trai thở dài:
> - Con tìm được rồi! Nhưng mà nếu không có tiền đi xem phim, uống trà sữa thì điều quan trọng của con sẽ giận dỗi đó! - !?!
> ...


Nhiều câu chuyện buồn cười ghê


----------



## beptucongnghiep (12 Tháng tám 2020)

)))


----------



## dochoihahuy (25 Tháng chín 2020)

Mắc cười quá )


----------



## vogia00 (31 Tháng bảy 2021)

hehe


----------

